# Bloatware Banished: Windows 10 Eliminates the Need to Ever Reinstall Windows New PCs



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.howtogeek.com/216751/blo...he-need-to-ever-reinstall-windows-on-new-pcs/


> Bloatware Banished: Windows 10 Eliminates the Need to Ever Reinstall Windows on New PCs


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Big changes! Sure things will be much smoother.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I can't see the OEMs allowing it to be easy to implement this. It strikes me as just a sop to the complaints with no real intention of making it simple to implement.


----------

